# The Journy Begins Here



## sara (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello IM !!! I have not been posting here for like ever!!! I miss being here 
Well, I have been very busy with everything in life... I have a goal for next year to compete in my first figure show. I have 2 trainers on my side with this journy. My fiance who is a national level bodybuilder, personal trainer and a very well known Trainer in the country who trains some pros.. don't wanna mention any names  Lucky me he lives 30 minutes away from us while others would fly across the US to train with him   

I should be starting my diet, training and cardio routine sometimes this week.. I am not sure which show I will be competing in, I will keep you guys updated when the time comes


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2007)

hi sara


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Sara - 

Good luck with your upcoming comp whichever one you choose!  We need another gal poster around here!


----------



## sara (Oct 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> hi sara



Hey Jake


----------



## sara (Oct 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Sara -
> 
> Good luck with your upcoming comp whichever one you choose!  We need another gal poster around here!




Thanks Katt  I sure will be posting daily


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2007)

good luck sara.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Sara!

Very best of luck to you! I'll be really interested to see your workouts and follow your progress!


----------



## the other half (Oct 23, 2007)

welcome sara, great to have you on board.


----------



## sara (Oct 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> good luck sara.



Hey Iain!! haven't talked you forever!! how is the baby doing??


----------



## sara (Oct 23, 2007)

the other half said:


> welcome sara, great to have you on board.





SamEaston said:


> Hi Sara!
> 
> Very best of luck to you! I'll be really interested to see your workouts and follow your progress!





Thanks guys!!  
I should have my diet & training program  thursday this week


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I got my diet & training plan yesturday and I started today


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2007)

*Saturday 10.27.07 *

*Meal 1 *
3/4 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 2* 
6.41 oz. Lima Beans 
3.8 oz Chicken 
Lemon Juice

*Meal 3* 
4 oz. Lean Ground Beef
Green Beens
Mustard, Lemon Juice 

*Meal 4 *
5 oz. Salmon 
Asparagus

*Meal 5 *
7 Eggwhites
Green Beans
Ketchup

*Meal 6 *
1 Scoop Whey 
Green Beans
Lemon Juice

*** Training & Cardio: *I will start my training and Cardio Monday morning


----------



## 33sun33 (Nov 6, 2007)

Just wondering - why are you avoiding carbs (aside from the oats in the morning; and vegetables)?  Or do you intend to cycle carbs?

Protein sources look good though.



sara said:


> *Saturday 10.27.07 *
> 
> *Meal 1 *
> 3/4 Cup Oats
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2007)

and why havent you been updating?


----------



## sara (Dec 4, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> Just wondering - why are you avoiding carbs (aside from the oats in the morning; and vegetables)?  Or do you intend to cycle carbs?
> 
> Protein sources look good though.




I'm here to lose fat .. My trainer customized this diet for me, I gotta follow what he wants me to do


----------



## sara (Dec 4, 2007)

PreMier said:


> and why havent you been updating?




I PROMISE!!! I will be back posting tomorrow!! been sick with ear infection and crap .. I'll be back on here tomorrow!


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2007)

That looks like a great cutting diet!  I know, when I had my first diet customized for me I only had 1/2 cup oats in the morning and 1/2 cup rice for the daily carbs.. but it worked fantastic!!!    Even when I had my cheat meals, I just kept losing...

I really need to do that again..


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2007)

what are the total cals/carbs/protein on this...it looks interesting


----------

